# Shika Fuzz Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## zgrav (Dec 13, 2021)

music6000 puts the PRO  in prototyping a design.


----------



## doublej (Jan 1, 2022)

is there a BOM for this one?  thanks!


----------



## Robert (Jan 1, 2022)

doublej said:


> is there a BOM for this one?  thanks!



This is my cheat sheet for ordering parts and populating the prototype.


----------



## doublej (Jan 2, 2022)

thanks, anything that shows what components are what?  ie what value should R1, R2 etc be.  gonna order but won't be able to populate...unless im overlooking something?


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2022)

doublej said:


> thanks, anything that shows what components are what?  ie what value should R1, R2 etc be.  gonna order but won't be able to populate...unless im overlooking something?



The values are printed directly on the PCB.


----------



## Robert (Jan 3, 2022)

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Shika-PedalPCB.pdf


----------

